# prayer and thanksgiving for an 11 yr. old Pakistani Christian



## a mere housewife (Jan 8, 2010)

I got this from Barnabas news service this morning. They ask us to pray for her complete healing, physically and emotionally, and for her classmates and her teacher. I have been thanking God for her testimony. (Note: I'm never sure how sensitive these matters are as regards publicity on the web, so I've taken out her last name and some other specifics.)



> Christians in Pakistan have reported the ordeal of an 11-year-old Christian school girl in the town of Dharema, Punjab province, in October 2009. Nadia was beaten unconscious by the Muslim teacher at her evening coaching school after she said she was both a Pakistani and a Christian.
> 
> Nadia explained the circumstances: “Our teacher was teaching us about the culture of Pakistan and Pakistani people and quoted a sentence from a text book saying ‘We are Pakistani and all of us are Muslims’. At this point I interrupted and said, ‘Madam, I am also a Pakistani, but not a Muslim. Instead I am a Christian.’” Reportedly, the teacher was enraged and began hitting Nadia with a bamboo until, said classmates, the girl briefly lost consciousness. As she beat her young pupil, the teacher is reported to have kept saying that all Pakistanis are Muslims and “You are not a Pakistani but a Christian. Your homeland is somewhere in Europe or America.”
> 
> Nadia was taken home and later to the doctor. When interviewed by journalists on 11 October she was bed-ridden and her back was scarred. Nadia’s father explained that he could not go to the police about the incident because “I am an impoverished Christian man and am busy working for a daily wage to feed my family.” Being poor and being a Christian are both serious disadvantages for anyone seeking justice from the Pakistani police.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 8, 2010)

How sad.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## tt1106 (Jan 8, 2010)

Praying for the Persecuted Church. Praying that the blood of the martyrs will glorify Chirst and expand his kingdom.


----------

